# IPFW without proxy. Is that possible?



## cybercoke (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just wanna want to configure one IPFW machine to use NAT and rules, but where it is not necessary to use a proxy link to use Squid, only the rulesets of IPFW. Can *I* do that? What would *I* need to do?

Tha_nk_ _y_ou.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2013)

You mean you want to use IPFW to redirect web traffic to a Squid proxy running on the firewall, right? Just trying to clarify the question.


----------



## cybercoke (Dec 13, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You mean you want to use IPFW to redirect web traffic to a Squid proxy running on the firewall, right? Just trying to clarify the question.



Sorry @DutchDaemon, no, *I* just want to now if there is a possibility to use only IPFW without any proxy. Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't understand why you mention Squid and IPFW together. They have nothing to do with one another, and you can use one without using the other, or you can use both.  *Unless* you want to intercept and redirect web traffic.


----------



## cybercoke (Dec 13, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you mention Squid and IPFW together. They have nothing to do with one another, and you can use one without using the other, or you can use both.  *Unless* you want to intercept and redirect web traffic.



Sorry again for my stupid question @DutchDaemon, but can you show me how to configure forwarding on IPFW to use it by itself? Until now I've only been using IPFW and Squid together. Thank you for you patience.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a feeling you simply want to enable NAT in IPFW? Someone else will have to answer that (I don't use IPFW), though it's probably right there in the manual page or countless IPFW examples.


----------



## cybercoke (Dec 13, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I have a feeling you simply want to enable NAT in IPFW? Someone else will have to answer that (I don't use IPFW), though it's probably right there in the manual page or countless IPFW examples.



No, NAT is for incoming con*n*ections, *I* wan*t* to enable outgoing conections poi*n*ted to port 80 or 443 passing by IPDW. I only use until now with one proxy at 3128 port. I just need to now how to forward the clients from my local network card to the card of router network on this ports.

Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2013)

cybercoke said:
			
		

> No, NAT is for incoming con*n*ections



I'll leave the IPFW question to someone else, but if you believe the above, you have a lot to learn about networking, I'm afraid.


----------

